# Animal M Stack



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

I wasnt sure where in the supps section this should go, so ive put it here, as my ultimate goal is to gain weight.

I have seen some great reviews on this Animal M Stack.

Im just wondering if there are any side effects when you come off a testosterone booster?

Ie, do you just return back to normal? or Can it effect your sex drive in a negative way at all?

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Nooooooooooooo


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Whats the no to mate?


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Can it effect your sex drive in a negative way at all NO and when u come off NO a good supp


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

There is a thread on here about it mate it has gotten some good reviews.


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Okay, cheers to both. I did a search but couldnt find much.

Is it okay to take with a creatine containing product such as 'Gaspari Size On'?

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes mate but drop the red pill


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

So is it a combination of pills you have to take?

What does the 'red pill' do? Is that creatine or something?

Ta


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

You get 21 packs (one pack a day) in a tin, with various pills that you have to take at once....the red pill is the stimulant pill but to be honest I found it quite weak and didn't have much effect on me.


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Ah rite okay, cheers mate.

I wasnt aware of that, thought it was just 1 pill a day.

Stimulants have little effect on me any more, i was having 6 ECA a day at one point and still sleeping, lol.

Cheers for the info dude, im gonna give them a try.


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

I am the same with stimulants, when I first take them they have a massive effect and the literally next time I use them I get nothing! so don't use any stimulants.


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

I had Hot Rox about 2 years ago and they blew my head off.

Then i started on ECA and slowly upped how many i was having.

It screwed me up really because now i cant get a kick off anything pre-workout. I have tried 1 litre of red bull with a couple ECA, tried double dosing NOXPLODE. Nothing effects me.


----------



## vrmfp (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey there. I started using it a week ago. I have great results so far!

Check this thread: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/60180-animal-m-stak.html

A few guys reviewed it there. That's how I came to buy it.

P


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i have used about few tubs of the stuff .. it comes in form of 8 pills in a plastic bag 21 one of them. the red pill is stim which is stimulant back in the days pilots used to use it to keep them alert at all time. ..i reacted to it better the 1st time. but still better than creatine in my opinion good luck .. could keep you awake at the begining but you will get used to it.


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

i just finished a cycle of these an didnt find any noticable difference in anything , not strenght nor size nor alertness . think its more of a mind thing . if u believe in it u think its working , me an my 2 brothers obviusly didnt believe and nothing


----------

